# Vaginal bleeding



## MsEMcD (Jan 9, 2017)

i have a 6 year old doe who is bleeding from her vagina. She has a larger whether companion. She was like this in Aug and now again. She's eating drinking and acting fine. Any ideas?


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 10, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH. Sorry this problem is what brought you to us. What breed is the doe (some can breed year round)? Have you checked to see if she's running a fever/what's her temp? I'll tag a few of our resident experts who might have more questions, or possible suggestions.

@Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice @babsbag @OneFineAcre @frustratedearthmother


----------



## babsbag (Jan 10, 2017)

I really don't have any ideas other than I would be concerned. Goats do not normally have bloody discharge while in heat so I doubt that that is the problem. I take it that there is no way she is bred? Does the wether ever try and mount her? Sorry that I don't have a good answer for you.


----------



## MsEMcD (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks for the quick responses.  She's a myotonic. Our wether is a good bit bigger than she is and they've been together since we got her.  4years ago she had babies on New Year's Day so I wondered if it was cyclical in nature.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 10, 2017)

I'd certainly check her temp. 

Many years ago I knew some folks who had a wreck on the way to a goat show - they were rear ended and one of their does came off the trailer with a bloody vaginal discharge.  Show vet gloved up and did a quick vaginal sweep and came up with no real answers.  His advice - wait and see.  UGH.  But, there really wasn't any other choice BUT to wait and see...doe ended up being fine and delivered healthy kids several months later.  But, they might have just gotten lucky.

Couple things running through my head...

Has she ever kidded?    The uterus can keep a low grade infection going for a long time with no other symptoms. 

Common belief is that goats do NOT have a bloody discharge during heat - but I guess there could be the odd one that does... 

Just tossing some things out there.   Hopefully since your gal 'seems' to be ok - I hope she truly is!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 10, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I'd certainly check her temp.
> 
> Many years ago I knew some folks who had a wreck on the way to a goat show - they were rear ended and one of their does came off the trailer with a bloody vaginal discharge.  Show vet gloved up and did a quick vaginal sweep and came up with no real answers.  His advice - wait and see.  UGH.  But, there really wasn't any other choice BUT to wait and see...doe ended up being fine and delivered healthy kids several months later.  But, they might have just gotten lucky.
> 
> ...


x2


----------

